# Our First Night With Hopper & Joeys



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

Why did I suffer SOOOO LONGGGG with my old D* HR20?

I LOVE this thing!

When I press a button, the system performs instantly!
FFWD and skip work like they're supposed to!
I thought I wouldn't use Prime Time Anytime, but I'm already watching stuff I never would have recorded, because it's there. :lol:

So far, this has been like upgrading from a Pentium II to an i7 Quad Core ! 

Can you tell that I like it?


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

That is great. Glad to hear you are happy with it.


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

Excellent!!


----------



## jacmyoung (Sep 9, 2006)

"Marlin Guy" said:


> Why did I suffer SOOOO LONGGGG with my old D* HR20?
> 
> I LOVE this thing!
> 
> ...


The infamous HR20, why didn't you try to upgrade to the newer D* box before? Did D* try to get you to stay?


----------



## clotter (Apr 12, 2008)

jacmyoung said:


> The infamous HR20, why didn't you try to upgrade to the newer D* box before? Did D* try to get you to stay?


In my case, the infamous HR20 was the sole reason I switched to Dish!

Marlin, you're being way to kind when you say that it's like upgrading from a Pentium II to an i7 Quad Core. Commodore 64 to i7 Quad Core and I feel a need to apologize to any C64 enthusiasts out there.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)




----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

sigma1914 said:


>


Yep ... when your team is doing well you feel like cheering ... and such cheering is perfectly acceptable in a DISH forum.


----------



## jacmyoung (Sep 9, 2006)

"clotter" said:


> In my case, the infamous HR20 was the sole reason I switched to Dish!
> 
> Marlin, you're being way to kind when you say that it's like upgrading from a Pentium II to an i7 Quad Core. Commodore 64 to i7 Quad Core and I feel a need to apologize to any C64 enthusiasts out there.


I suppose I can ask you the same questions, did you try to upgrade to the newer D* boxes? Did D* try to offer you newer boxes to get you to stay?


----------



## TBoneit (Jul 27, 2006)

jacmyoung said:


> The infamous HR20, why didn't you try to upgrade to the newer D* box before? Did D* try to get you to stay?


Excluding the HR24 the HR20 was the fastest DVR from D*. From reading here and there it appears that the HR21, HR22 & HR23 were slower.


----------



## clotter (Apr 12, 2008)

jacmyoung said:


> I suppose I can ask you the same questions, did you try to upgrade to the newer D* boxes? Did D* try to offer you newer boxes to get you to stay?


I sure did! They had nothing better to offer me at the time. I should note that I've been with Dish for two years now. I had been a D* customer for over ten years and had no other reason to switch except that slow as molasses DVR. In the end, I didn't feel valued as a customer and the switch to Dish ended up being the right thing for me. The 722 was such an improvement! Much better as a DVR (faster) and as total system when taking into consideration the 2nd TV output and EHD capabilities.

I honestly haven't looked back so I don't know if D* has improved their DVRs or their HD programming. At the time I switched, I was overjoyed with the quantity of HD channels that Dish had. Dish felt so much more like a HD first provider while D* left me the impression of being a SD provider with HD tacked on.

Now that my two year commitment is up with Dish, I may take another look at D*. I am somewhat excited about the new Hopper/Joey system but am taking a wait and see before I jump in with another 2 year commitment.


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

jacmyoung said:


> The infamous HR20, why didn't you try to upgrade to the newer D* box before? Did D* try to get you to stay?


I gave D* every opportunity to make me happy, and they refused to do so.
They would not guarantee me that I wouldn't get another HR20, so I politely turned down their proposal.


----------



## domingos35 (Jan 12, 2006)

clotter said:


> I sure did! They had nothing better to offer me at the time. I should note that I've been with Dish for two years now. I had been a D* customer for over ten years and had no other reason to switch except that slow as molasses DVR. In the end, I didn't feel valued as a customer and the switch to Dish ended up being the right thing for me. The 722 was such an improvement! Much better as a DVR (faster) and as total system when taking into consideration the 2nd TV output and EHD capabilities.
> 
> I honestly haven't looked back so I don't know if D* has improved their DVRs or their HD programming. At the time I switched, I was overjoyed with the quantity of HD channels that Dish had. Dish felt so much more like a HD first provider while D* left me the impression of being a SD provider with HD tacked on.
> 
> Now that my two year commitment is up with Dish, I may take another look at D*. I am somewhat excited about the new Hopper/Joey system but am taking a wait and see before I jump in with another 2 year commitment.


as far as HD dish is still the leader,so i would just stay with dish


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Marlin Guy said:


> Why did I suffer SOOOO LONGGGG with my old D* HR20?
> 
> I LOVE this thing!
> 
> ...


It's just dual threads CPU 750 MHz ie 0.75 GHz compare to 3 GHZ of i7.


----------



## fourhokiefans (Jul 27, 2009)

Two weeks tomorrow and all is GREAT!


----------



## domingos35 (Jan 12, 2006)

1 week , works like a champ


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

P Smith said:


> It's just dual threads CPU 750 MHz ie 0.75 GHz compare to 3 GHZ of i7.


+1


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

P Smith said:


> It's just dual threads CPU 750 MHz ie 0.75 GHz compare to 3 GHZ of i7.


Compared to a Pentium II it _feels like_ an i7.
He wasn't trying to identify the actual processors of either unit. 

EG: "This has been like upgrading from a Vega to a Bugatti Veyron." One doesn't need to know the engine sizes or specific specs to understand the _feeling_.


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

I sure hope the guys at DirecTV are noticing this trend. The speed issues continue to get worse and they have to realize people aren't going to just put up with it. As far as others stating that we should ask for new equipment...they should know it is not that easy and will usually result in an extended contract. I am giving them until the end of MLB this year. If things are greatly improved, I'll seriously consider moving along.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

James Long said:


> Compared to a Pentium II it _feels like_ an i7.
> He wasn't trying to identify the actual processors of either unit.
> 
> EG: "This has been like upgrading from a Vega to a Bugatti Veyron." One doesn't need to know the engine sizes or specific specs to understand the _feeling_.


It always coming to the size of the engine when you start counting seconds from 0 to 60 mph. Perhaps only blondes wouldn't settle with that. 
You fall off on a double count: when he brought CPU analogy (technical !) and when you start thinking you know what he is thinking :lol:


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

P Smith said:


> It always coming to the size of the engine when you start counting seconds from 0 to 60 mph. Perhaps only blondes wouldn't settle with that.
> You fall off on a double count: when he brought CPU analogy (technical !) and when you start thinking you know what he is thinking :lol:


:lol:


----------



## ken1403 (Sep 16, 2006)

I just switched from D* using an HR24 200 and am much happier with my hopper/joey system. It is much faster.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

ken1403 said:


> I just switched from D* using an HR24 200 and am much happier with my hopper/joey system. It is much faster.


The Hopper/Joey system is impressive and may be faster then the HR24s but will that speed sustain the test of time? I'm sure DISH has plans for improvements and additional features for their Hopper/Joey system like DirecTV has for it's receivers which brings Murphy's Law into effect. "The more complex you make something the greater the possibilty something can and will go wrong".


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

MysteryMan said:


> The Hopper/Joey system is impressive and may be faster then the HR24s but will that speed sustain the test of time? I'm sure DISH has plans for improvements and additional features for their Hopper/Joey system like DirecTV has for it's receivers which brings Murphy's Law into effect. "The more complex you make something the greater the possibilty something can and will go wrong".


If history is any kind of indicator, yes the Hopper/Joey system will remain faster than the D* HR solutions. For whatever reason, speed of operation on D*'s HRs does not seem to be a real priority for them.


----------



## Daniel (Feb 6, 2007)

I jumped to Dish for the Hopper/Joey after living with the dog slow HR21 for nearly two years (I had to pay $80 ETF). I was simply tired of fighting it. I had been with DirecTV for over 15 years.

Of course, after I already had the Hopper installed, DirecTV now said that they could get be two HR24s. Guaranteed. Sorry, too little and WAY too late.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

Daniel said:


> I jumped to Dish for the Hopper/Joey after living with the dog slow HR21 for nearly two years (I had to pay $80 ETF). I was simply tired of fighting it. I had been with DirecTV for over 15 years.
> 
> Of course, after I already had the Hopper installed, DirecTV now said that they could get be two HR24s. Guaranteed. Sorry, too little and WAY too late.


If it is any consolation, getting HR24s would have been faster but still much slower than they were before the HDGUI. And from all reports, still much slower than your Hopper/Joey setup.


----------



## Daniel (Feb 6, 2007)

lparsons21 said:


> If it is any consolation, getting HR24s would have been faster but still much slower than they were before the HDGUI. And from all reports, still much slower than your Hopper/Joey setup.


Yea, that was my thinking also.

I had also been hoping that the new DirecTiVo would meet my needs, but what finally came out was intentionally crippled and a major step back.

But I've been as giddy as a school girl since I got the Hopper. Sure, it has some bugs and some features are not fully implemented yet, but it is still a far cry over the current HR21.


----------



## Josh125 (Oct 28, 2007)

Good to hear, we opted for Dish mainly for a more stable operating platform. I can't see going with D* and fighting what seems like a never ending battle with the software. I recognize nothing is perfect, though.

Install is Friday, we are excited!


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

Josh125,
If my system is typical then you will love it.

I'm still getting used to where things are and still finding new features. Used it all weekend and it's still blazing fast and trouble-free.


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

Please discuss the topic and not each other.

I've said it before and I'll say it again. Everyone needs to do right by their family, if that means switching providers then that's what they need to do. I'm glad you like the new service Marlin Guy.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

I love analogies, metaphors and parables. I don't have Hopper/Joey, in fact, I no longer have satellite, but as a former Dish sub, I'm excited for our DISH HEADS, particularly those who have upgraded from D* to E*.

As far as comparisons go, I would _imagine_ that upgrading to Hopper/Joey is:

- like moving out of a bug-infested motel and into the Paris Hilton.

- like going through a Mickey D's drive-thru and being suprised with a steak dinner instead of a burger.

- like digging a hole in my yard to plant a tree and striking oil instead. (I didn't)

- like going from 56k dial-up to 20 GHz. (I did)

- like going from watching radio to watching my 55" 1080p HD LCD/LED tv. (I did)

- like going from working my *ss of for 50 years, to being retired, comfortable and content. (I did)

- like... well, you get the idea.


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

Nick said:


> - like... well, you get the idea.


I think so. It's like going from this...










to this.....


----------



## LazhilUT (Mar 24, 2012)

My installation is on Thursday afternoon.
Hoping it goes smooth!


----------



## skew (Jan 23, 2008)

Well Im just the opposite to each thier own lol

Two years of vip 922 looking for the last 2 minutes of every show on another recorded show because it had no padding,unplug in it to reset 2-3 times a week, all of the promises new makeup coming out to make it better but after every update it was just ended up being drywall puddy. Dish wanted me to pay $199 to "upgrade" to a vip722 when I called to talk to them about canceling.



Marlin Guy said:


> I think so. It's like going from this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

P Smith said:


> It always coming to the size of the engine when you start counting seconds from 0 to 60 mph. Perhaps only blondes wouldn't settle with that.


No; the size of the engine is never the sole determinant.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

skew said:


> Well Im just the opposite to each thier own lol
> 
> Two years of vip 922 looking for the last 2 minutes of every show on another recorded show because it had no padding,unplug in it to reset 2-3 times a week, all of the promises new makeup coming out to make it better but after every update it was just ended up being drywall puddy. Dish wanted me to pay $199 to "upgrade" to a vip722 when I called to talk to them about canceling.


Well, then what happened?? :grin:


----------



## Josh125 (Oct 28, 2007)

Marlin Guy said:


> Josh125,
> If my system is typical then you will love it.
> 
> I'm still getting used to where things are and still finding new features. Used it all weekend and it's still blazing fast and trouble-free.


Nearly a month later and the system has not such much as had a hiccup (knocks on wood) :goodjob:


----------



## Hawgster (Feb 22, 2012)

Thought I would chime in, I ordered my hopper the day they started offering(march 15 or 18 when ever it was), never had a sat before always cable. To me it is as fast as Cable, hit the button and its there what more can you ask for. Still learning the features it has to offer, if only I had a better internet signal from my neighbor I could use the internet features. I am looking into getting a antenna booster to see if this will help in getting online movies. Not sure what else I can do with the internet feature though... I`m happy with my system.......


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Hawgster said:


> Thought I would chime in, I ordered my hopper the day they started offering(march 15 or 18 when ever it was), never had a sat before always cable. To me it is as fast as Cable, hit the button and its there what more can you ask for. Still learning the features it has to offer, if only I had a better internet signal from my neighbor I could use the internet features. I am looking into getting *a antenna booster* to see if this will help in getting online movies. Not sure what else I can do with the internet feature though... I`m happy with my system.......


What ?


----------



## domingos35 (Jan 12, 2006)

Hawgster said:


> Thought I would chime in, I ordered my hopper the day they started offering(march 15 or 18 when ever it was), never had a sat before always cable. To me it is as fast as Cable, hit the button and its there what more can you ask for. Still learning the features it has to offer, if only I had a better internet signal from my neighbor I could use the internet features. I am looking into getting a antenna booster to see if this will help in getting online movies. Not sure what else I can do with the internet feature though... I`m happy with my system.......


what else can u do?
hint: get your own internet


----------



## TBoneit (Jul 27, 2006)

Main reason My Wireless function is turned off in the router and everything is wired.


----------



## Hawgster (Feb 22, 2012)

If I need it i will, but until then I want....


domingos35 said:


> what else can u do?
> hint: get your own internet


----------



## domingos35 (Jan 12, 2006)

TBoneit said:


> Main reason My Wireless function is turned off in the router and everything is wired.


wireless is safe if u have it protected by WEP or WPA encryption


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

domingos35 said:


> wireless is safe if u have it protected by WEP or WPA encryption


WEP breaking in 15+ minutes ... Only WPA/WPA2 is safe for now.


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

Hawgster said:


> if only I had a better internet signal from my neighbor I could use the internet features.


There area number of outdoor wireless access points, repeaters, bridges, etc. that are fairly easy to install and setup. Ubiquiti Networks, TP-Link, and others have good products. Choose Power Over Ethernet (POE) for easier installation.


----------



## Hawgster (Feb 22, 2012)

tyvm


----------



## robinandtami (Oct 24, 2010)

I got one hopper and three joeys installed this past saturday. This was done as a free upgrade to a 722k and two regular HD boxes. This is actually my first DVR (aside from a WMC HTPC) because Direct repeatedly refused to upgrade me for free after years with them, and I made the mistake of having the 722K installed in my wife's living room (she never used the DVR functions :nono2:.)

The install went very well. The hopper initially had a pink screen until it finished with the firmware update and rebooted. The installer said this was common... but that if it didn't go away after the reboot we would have to bypass my Onkyo 709 receiver and go straight to the tv with the HDMI. That would have been a no go for me. It did clear up upon reboot though. I think that maybe the installer was not completely up to date on HDMI AVR's and video pass through. The last joey did take quite a bit longer to find the hopper than the first two did... but it came around.

So far I am_ very_ happy with the system. The PTAT is a great little feature that even the wife has found easy enough to use. I love the whole home DVR. Now I can pause a show in the living room, go get ready for bed... and pick it back up in the bedroom after I finish my nightly hygeine routine. No more trying to finish my brushing and flossing in a two minute commercial break :lol:

I do have a couple of questions though.

The DLNA will see the media on my PC but will not actually play it. This isn't a huge deal because I have other connected devices in my entertainment unit that can do this... I'm just picky and like things to work. Why does the Hopper require some type of DLNA server like Play On... when my other streaming devices do not?

Can someone tell me more about the little kangaroo icon that sometimes appears in the bottom right hand corner of my screen on the hopper? Does this have something to do with which tuner I am using?

Has anyone had issues with programming their Harmony remotes? I have three... a 550, an xbox model, and a 900. I've turned on the IR, and used the hopper profile for programming all three. The 550 programmed a red button automatically. The Xbox model allowed me to go into the customize buttons menu and program a red button for myself... but on the 900 I can not get a red button even in the customize buttons menu. It does not appear in the drop down box of available button choices.


----------



## TBoneit (Jul 27, 2006)

I did have one thought about the neighbor sharing their internet connection.

I have to wonder if that is against their terms of service with the ISP?

The neighbor is in effect reselling the Internet connection for free thus costing the ISP a possible customer. 

Any thoughts?

Cheers


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Just one: Close the thread. 

Or stop posting off-topic. That would be more appropriate.


----------



## clotter (Apr 12, 2008)

I just had two hoppers and two joeys installed last Friday to replace two 722s. Then I was gone all weekend so it's still fairly new.

One thing I haven't seen mentioned is the ability (finally!) to adjust screen size to match the display. I LOVE IT!!  With the 722, I always missed the edges of the menu and just had to live with it. When the hopper powered up and I saw an extreme amount of over scan, I broke out into a cold sweat. I started digging into the settings and found this option. I ended up adjusting all four TV's and they all benefited. 

Other pros:
- Speed. Faster than the 722's and light years ahead of my old "D" system.
- HD guide is nice.
- Better guide integration with Blockbuster.
- Better guide integration with external hard drive. 
- Four channel recall.
- All the hopper/joey integration designed into the units. 
- Will look forward to hopper to hopper integration.
- Apps. I have used and like weather, Facebook, and Pandora. Even Blackjack.

Cons:
- Sling adapter is flaky and/or doesn't work at all.
- I never liked the Dish remote. I Hate how the upper navigate/select area is sectioned off from the DVR section. My URC 850 is laid out much better and is a lot easier to use. I haven't quite figured out where to map the four colored buttons yet.  
- Where's the IR window? My URC is working without the repeater being placed over the window. I haven't researched this yet. It seems to be operating using the RF built into the URC and/or hopper. I am getting some interference though because the operation is not consistent.
- Recordings off the hard drive take a couple tries before they will play.

That's my $.02 so far.


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

Your Sling Adapter should settle down and become more stable. I have a Sling Adapter connected to my Hopper and my connection is pretty stable. It can take 30 - 60 seconds sometimes for the DVR content to display. I will sometimes establish a Live TV connection and then go back to the DVR recordings. I am consistently able to view Live TV and DVR content from my iPad, Android, PC, or laptop.

If you were recently installed, it can take 24 - 48 hours for all updates to occur. Please let me know if you are still experiencing problems. Thanks.



clotter said:


> I just had two hoppers and two joeys installed last Friday to replace two 722s. Then I was gone all weekend so it's still fairly new.
> 
> One thing I haven't seen mentioned is the ability (finally!) to adjust screen size to match the display. I LOVE IT!!  With the 722, I always missed the edges of the menu and just had to live with it. When the hopper powered up and I saw an extreme amount of over scan, I broke out into a cold sweat. I started digging into the settings and found this option. I ended up adjusting all four TV's and they all benefited.
> 
> ...


----------



## clotter (Apr 12, 2008)

Thanks for the response Raymond. I'm at work right now and gave it a try using Firefox with the latest extension/plugin. I can see the hopper and see the recordings, but as soon as I try to play a recording I get this message, _"Your device isn't correctly registering with our service. Wait five minutes, then try again. If this recurs, reboot your device or router if you can. Then try again. (Error 6)"_ I had tried earlier today and got the same message. I have not had a chance to reboot anything at home yet.


----------

